# what to feed a Sailfin/Algae Blenny



## orrymoughler (Feb 7, 2007)

my local pet store said that he would eat this seaweed looking stuff but it doesnt seem to be eating it any other ideas


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

when i bought my algae blenny(i call her "The Maid") they said she would eat it too but she never really did eat it much. she would eat it off the walls and leave "kiss" marks from time to time but other than that she hardly did. what i feed her is brine shrimp. she goes crazy for the stuff. i never saw it coming but she does in fact eat meat. she has been with us for about 7 months and we haven't seen a sign of hunger or deprivation of any needed vitamins or anything. we do however see her eat the substrate(fiji pink live sand) and spit it out in an attempt to clean the floor,hence the name. 
just too give you some info on these guys. they tend to starve if unable to find a food source so try your best to find something it likes to munch on. hope this helps.


----------



## orrymoughler (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks alot i have noticed since i got him a couple days ago that my substrate has been worked up more than it used to be i just thought that it was my green brittle star


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah they will tend to feed on the substrate and wipe it with a powerful tail slap from time to time


----------

